# anyone use a StrikeMaster Electra Lazer?



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

anyone tried these augers out yet? they seem pretty cool. i wonder how many holes you could drill on a charge. seems like it would almost be too easy. 

http://www.strikemaster.com/electra_lazer.html

wish they were cheaper though.... around $335.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I fished last year with a guy that had one. He said he could drill 100 holes in 12" of ice before the battery was dead. Sounds like a strech but who knows. They are pretty cool.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

This one is faster. But you need to supply your own auger. And it's limited to a 6" auger. They are testing 8" models to see how the motor holds up.

http://www.icegator.com/


----------



## icedad (Oct 5, 2007)

I was told that Franks Great Outdoors will be have the Icegator on their
shelfs this month or early next month. They are showing the video in the store now.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> anyone tried these augers out yet? they seem pretty cool. i wonder how many holes you could drill on a charge. seems like it would almost be too easy.
> 
> http://www.strikemaster.com/electra_lazer.html
> 
> wish they were cheaper though.... around $335.


Yes a friend of mine has one, we take to Simcoe every year, we are on the move a lot, so we drill alot of holes. One day I would say between the two of us, we drilled 70 holes, about 20 inches of ice and it was still going strong.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I saw it at work up north and was really impressed!! Nice and quite for those not wanting to upset the other fishermen!!


----------



## Wallywalleye (Jan 4, 2005)

Why not buy a 6" lazer auger & adapt it to an 18 volt cordless drill. Cost under $150 & carry the extra battery with you. Easy to recharge every night. Some of my fishing buddy's have been using this system for 2 years. WW


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

price is kinda expensive at $350, especially being you have to supply your own 6 inch auger.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

70 holes? nice. using a 6"?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Wallywalleye said:


> Why not buy a 6" lazer auger & adapt it to an 18 volt cordless drill. Cost under $150 & carry the extra battery with you. Easy to recharge every night. Some of my fishing buddy's have been using this system for 2 years. WW


Thats what I'm thinking, what about a 1/2" drive 36v cordless with all metal gears like the Dewalts. That outa get you through the ice.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I've had my "Electra" for three seasons now. Best $$ ever spent on an auger. 

I don't know about someone getting 100 holes in 12" of ice but who knows 16suspect). I do know I've personnally drilled over thirty holes in 16" of ice out on Sag Bay (hard, clear ice !) and still had plenty of juice left. Mine is a 6" model. 

Small re-chargeable 12V battery like a "Vex" or similar is what is in the case. Comes out to charge with a bad *** charger that it coms with. Also comes with a "mini" set of jumper cables to hook up to an alternative power source (ATV ?) if you wear down the internal battery while you're out on the ice. 

Quiet, no exhaust stink, no fuel stink or spill. Flip a switch and press a button, Viola ! 

Quality unit, that's why they're not cheap. Worth every penny. 

THE ONLY NEGATIVE - NOT to be hand carried, it is as heavy as a gas motor version and then some on certain models.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

I have owned mine for four seasons now. I use my hand auger until the ice gets up to 7 or 8 inches then I use the Electra. I have the 6'' version, move a lot and have never run down the battery. I keep it on a "Battery Tender" not the crappy charger that comes with it. It is quiet which is very important to me especially when fishing in the shallow waters of Lake St. Clair. When the ice gets up over 12" such as I encounter on my Lake Simcoe visits, nothing beats my 7" Strikemaster Lazer gas model. The deeper water softens the noise and the fish don't seem to spook like they do in the shallow stuff. The Electric is heavy but my Arctic Cat 650 doesn't seem to care, and the auger mounts I use handle both the gas and the electric model without having to change their position. Many of my buddies now use the Dewalt 18v. drill and auger which is lighter but they still carry two batteries, and still spend over $200.00. Myself I prefer to keep my construction tools for that specific use. One left his spare battery in a plastic bag which got water in it and shorted out the battery. Replacements are around $80.00, another had the auger "unchuck" and fall through the hole. I like the gear ratio in the Electra, great power! Also when drilling new holes where others are fishing I don't get threatened like I used to with the gas model:lol:


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

I had a 8in 3hp gas stikemaster lazer. Bought the 6 in Electra and sold the gas. No more spills or smoke. bought a replacement 8 in auger and still never drained the battery. In my opinion, the electric has more balls to cut ice than the gas

Best investment I've made for ice fishing


----------

